# TCL L32S6 : Falla backlight, sin imágen ( OB3351TQP )



## 2david (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola !!!
Necesito saber cuál resistencia modificar para reducir la tensión/corriente en los LEDs del backlight. Si fuera posible, me gustaría comprender el funcionamiento del OB3351TQP porque no encuentro información técnica (datasheet). El televisor tiene 12 LEDs y la historia es que hace 20 días se quemó uno de ellos, fue reemplazado y ahora regresa con un LED distinto que dejó de encender. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2019)

Hay unas resistencias de bajo valor (son 3 o 4 en paralelo) en serie generalmente con Source del Mosfet del driver.

Fotos frente y dorso de la placa , grandes y nítidas por favor !


----------



## flaco-urbano (Dic 30, 2019)

Para reducir la corriente, el modo correcto es como lo indica DOSMETROS. 
El transistor que maneja la corriente de los LED, está integrado en el "OB". Creo que el pin 8 es source.


----------

